# DIY: leather sheath for an old buck 110



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

hey just sharing a new project with you all, ive gotten much better with my leather-working skills, bought some better supplies and some scraps of leather to work with. The friction fit sheath is simple but functional.

go easy on the buck 110, it is beat up but it looks better now that i cleaned it up... especially since it is 22 years old, i think it looks pretty good plus its actually sharp now...

enjoy!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, nice job!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Leather Project #3 complete;
Now im on a roll!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

all finished...


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

well had to match everything, so i whipped up a new belt too...:help:


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow nice job!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great job in molding the leather to fit the item, making for a safer tighter fit!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchriver1 said:


> Great job in molding the leather to fit the item, making for a safer tighter fit!!!!!!!


Thanks, the fit is really good, when you mold them tight they just audibly snap into place, no way for them to fall out..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Nothing like making a long hike and then reaching for knife or other item to find it fell out somewhere along the way, darn!!!!!! Chances of finding it are minuscule. Won't happen with your good work.....


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchriver1 said:


> Nothing like making a long hike and then reaching for knife or other item to find it fell out somewhere along the way, darn!!!!!! Chances of finding it are minuscule. Won't happen with your good work.....


Well a friction fit can only work if you have an edge on the tool to catch the leather. Sort of a protruding edge or point.

For instance the buck is held in by the sharp angle on the back of the blade, the box cutter snaps in on the belt clip, etc

Basically the opening is usually tighter than the interior of the sheath, therefore once the protruding edge reaches the opening it snaps in securely

I like them more than snap flap holsters, thats where I usually lose stuff cause if you accidentally unsnap it, theres no retention to keep it in... 

Food for thought...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Great work!

I was exposed to some leather working basics back in a Jr High shop class of some sort but never anything beyond the basics. How do you mold the leather... wet it with water and then work it by hand to stretch it over the item?

Is the stitch work done by hand? Guessing you have to pierce the leather then sew it together the old fashion way with a needle and thread?

Always looking to learn new stuff like this... thanks!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Quack Addict said:


> Great work!
> 
> I was exposed to some leather working basics back in a Jr High shop class of some sort but never anything beyond the basics. How do you mold the leather... wet it with water and then work it by hand to stretch it over the item?
> 
> ...


Wish i had a shop class like that...

Yes warm water makes it pliable, i use a deer antler to shape, then you dry it in oven...

Yes the stitching is by hand, an awl is used to make the holes then i use 2 needles on one nylon thread in a sort of figure 8 stitch, called a saddle stitch, its very strong...

You can learn the basics on youtube, once you know each step you can basically make anything you want...







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

here ya go frenchriver1...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

You da man!!!!! Now I can say I knew him when he started and how he turned a basement workshop hobby into a big buck business. Rivals the work I have done for me by a professional sheath maker in WI. Let us know when you are ready for mail in biz.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchriver1 said:


> You da man!!!!! Now I can say I knew him when he started and how he turned a basement workshop hobby into a big buck business. Rivals the work I have done for me by a professional sheath maker in WI. Let us know when you are ready for mail in biz.


Lol, doubt anyone would pay for my "craftsmanship", thanks for that i got a good chuckle...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Simple filet knife sheath


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

better picture


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

pouch for an extra magazine for my ruger 22/45


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Just received my buck 110 back from the factory for some warranty repair, since the spring was a little loose and the blade opened up too easily. 

what great customer service Buck has, not only did they fix the spring, but they sharpened the blade, and buffed + cleaned too, for free!

cant beat that...


----------

